# Faire un point d'interrogation sur un clavier de Macbook



## agrestic (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question, rien de bien grave, mais ... voilà le problème :

En mode "français numérique" et avec la touche Majuscule verrouillée, lorsque j'appuie sur le point d'interrogation c'est la virgule qui s'amène !

Toutes les autres touches fonctionnent correctement (la Majuscule remplit son rôle).

Avec la touche Majuscule verrouillée, je suis quand même obligé de maintenir la touche Majuscule "manuelle" enfoncée pour obtenir un point d'interrogation.

Désolé si mes explications sont un peu vagues 

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

ce qui est normal


----------



## agrestic (23 Août 2008)

Bon ... si c'est normal alors on fera avec !

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

Maj verrouilée quand tu as  appuyé 

sur ;  ca t'as fait.... un point???
ou :   ca  t'as fait / ?

 ou le = ca t'as fait  + ?

j'en doute fort


----------



## agrestic (23 Août 2008)

Oui !

Avec la majuscule verrouillée (led verte éclairée):

Quand j'appuie sur ; j'obtiens .      -> normal
Quand j'appuie sur : j'obtiens /     -> normal
Quand j'appuie sur = j'obtiens +  -> normal

Par contre quand j'appuie sur "," je n'obtiens pas "?"    -> normal ?

Pour obtenir un point d'interrogation, il faut que je maintienne la touche majuscule "manuelle" enfoncée, que la led verte de l'autre touche majuscule soit allumée ou pas.

C'est grave docteur ? ^^

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

ok 
pigé  , c'est mon erreur
je ne suis pas avec ton réglage   clavier " francais numerique"
-
donc ici dans ton cas
soit c'est un coup de la CIA section guantanamo  ( parce que t'as pas à poser de question, donc un ? ne sert à rien )
soit session à redresser
soit OS

tester sur autre session

verifier dans la session si t'as pas annulé-crée un raccourci clavier

puis le classique OS top à jour,  verif des autorisation , chargement de combo


----------



## Revival' (23 Août 2008)

Je viens de tester, et j'ai effectivement le même problème !
Peut-être un problème provenant seulement de la toute dernière série des macbook ?? Mon macbook étant en effet trés récent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2008)

Pour changer la virgule en point d'interrogation dans le clavier numérique


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

C'est pas une opération des plus simples


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

¿
Mais c'est pourtant une vraie solution, bravo à la Panthère


----------



## agrestic (24 Août 2008)

Merci beaucoup !





Edit : euh ... en fait ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi !

J'ouvre le shell, tape mon mot de passe mais la procédure suivante ne marche pas (no such file or directory)
J'ai aussi essayé en français mais toujours rien ...

Bonne nuit !
(ou Bonjour ! mais dans ce cas là je risque de ne pas répondre avant quelques heures ^^)


----------

